# EvolutionPeptides.com - Beat the Heat with 25% OFF Promo and more...



## evolutionpep (Jul 25, 2013)

*Don't be scared... What are you waiting for? Join the Evolution!*

*Get your 25% OFF PROMO CODE..... Use HEAT25 at Checkout!
*
*Look for **Buy 2 Get 1 Free** and **10-Pack Specials**.... Peptides and Liquids. PM us or visit our site for more details. *









*You?ll find our highest quality AMERICAN MADE research peptides and chemicals at the most competitive prices ? and most importantly all orders are sent out SAME DAY by our extremely FAST SHIPPING methods. We want to give our customers something new to look forward too and we are committed to top quality customer service. You?ll be busting at the seams to review our products and **us!**

Weekly Specials & Promo Codes Always Available
Free Shipping on orders over $250
Secure Shopping
Highest Grade SSL Security
Personal Customer Service 24/7

Join the #EvolutionRevolution!

Sign up for our Newsletter for CONSTANT Discounts and Promos. 
Like us Facebook
Follow us on Twitter *​


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 4, 2013)

*Special on Clen and Tadalafil plus 25% off!!!

Check out this amazing special!!! Look for Buy 2 Get 1 Free and 10-Pack Specials.... Peptides and Liquids. 

Clenbuterol- Buy 2 Get 1 Free @ $27.99

Tadalafil- Reduced price @ $29.99 and Buy 2 Get 1 Free!

use promo code GETUP25

Peptides | Research Liquids


AND MORE...... PM us or visit our site for more details. *


You will find our highest quality AMERICAN MADE research peptides and chemicals at the most competitive prices ? and most importantly all orders are sent out SAME DAY by our extremely FAST SHIPPING methods. We want to give our customers something new to look forward too and we are committed to top quality customer service. You will be busting at the seams to review our products and us!

Weekly Specials and Promo Codes Always Available
Free Shipping on orders over $250
Secure Shopping
Highest Grade SSL Security
Personal Customer Service 24/7


----------

